

Ask HN: What are the best alternatives to Google services? - JadoJodo

I&#x27;ve heard a few suggestions:<p>* Fastmail.fm (Gmail)
* DraftIn.com (Google Docs)<p>But am curious if there are any alternatives to some of the other items:<p>* Spreadsheets
* Google Apps
* Wallet<p>Any alternatives are welcome.
======
sospep
] google sheets - alternative - spreadsheets

[http://alternativeto.net/software/google-
sheets/?platform=on...](http://alternativeto.net/software/google-
sheets/?platform=online)

] google wallet - alternatives

[http://alternativeto.net/software/google-
wallet/?platform=on...](http://alternativeto.net/software/google-
wallet/?platform=online)

] google apps - alternatives

[http://alternativeto.net/software/google-hosted-
apps/?platfo...](http://alternativeto.net/software/google-hosted-
apps/?platform=online)

------
JadoJodo
To add another to the list, I really dig PictureLife
([https://picturelife.com](https://picturelife.com)) for photo storage,
especially since I can use my own S3 bucket.

------
towelguy
Duckduckgo for search, openmailbox for email, Spideroak for files.

------
_random_
Outlook.com and Office 365.

